# cocoa absolute



## Happysoap (Apr 21, 2014)

What is cocoa absolute and how is it made? Is it extracted by CO2 or infused like callendula?


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 21, 2014)

This is the one I just bought.  It is solvent extracted.
*Name:  Cocoa Absolute, France*

*Species:*  Theobroma cacao (cocoa) oil
*Plant Part:  *Bean
*Extraction Method:*  Solvent extraction
*Country of Origin:*  France
*Colour: * Dark Brown
*Note:  *Base
*Strength of Aroma:  *Strong

*Aromatic Description:   *Cocoa Absolute, France has a characteristic chocolate odour. This is food grade material and is recognized as safe. The ethanol content is 1.9% maximum. 

*Blend**s well with: *  Vanilla, Bergamot, Orange and Coffee.

*Safety precautions:  *No known toxicity


----------



## Saponista (Apr 21, 2014)

Have you used it in cold process? If so how well does it stick?


----------



## coffeetime (Apr 21, 2014)

Not yet, but the supplier said it is very strong, so I'll only need a little. I'm going to try 5g along with 5g of another strong EO in a chocolate soap. That's for 670g oil. It's about half what I usually use for most EOs.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool, let me know how it turns out, I bet it smells divine.


----------



## jade-15 (Apr 26, 2014)

I (literally) JUST saw this for sale as I was going through at making up my wishlist.
I would hope it is really strong, cause it's fairly expensive.  (Not as much as some of the other absolutes though...)
The description was fairly similar to what coffee time posted.  Looking forwards to hearing about your results!


----------

